Ask HN: Workout for coders? - pplonski86
======
CptVince
This video motivated me
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXQLil_SGCI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXQLil_SGCI)
It is by Michał Taszycki at wrocloverb.

You can subscribe to his email newsletter but i have not subscribed there yet
but I am following his workout plan designed for myself with the skills I want
to improve.

